# Happy B-Day Coolj!!!!



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey coolj, Happy Birthday!!!!! Hope you have a fun one!:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I hope you have a great birthday Coolj

heres to health, love and peace for you


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hronia Polla :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hope your day is cool!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hope you have a super year, CoolJ! :bounce:


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday Coolj!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Thank you everyone


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A birthday song for CoolJ

_*
Me work Hard five days a week,sweeping garbage from the street. Come home not one book to read, not 'nuff pictures for me see. Sit right down in favorite chair, wearing only underwear.
Favorite night is Saturday night, 'cause me can watch hockey fights.

Me like hockey Me like hockey

Me not like pro basketball, 'cause me short and they all tall.
Baseball slow like Forrest Gump, 'cept when Robbie spits on ump.
Wrestlemania not so great, Me like to see Hulk Hogan Skate.
TV socccer not that hot, you play bad and you get shot.

Me like hockey Me like hockey

Swedish players must be geeks, haha 'cause they still got own real teeth. hahaha Not like Finnish players names, what's a Teemu anyway? hahaha Russians worst in history,
got stupid names like Valeri. hahaha Me like Sergi Federov,
Me like him more if head were off. hahaha

Me like hockey Me like hockey Me like hockey We like hockey

Please Mr. Linesman let the players fight Please Mr. Linesman let the players fight Please Mr. Linesman let the players fight
Please Mr. Linesman let the players fight Let them fight Let them fight Let them fight Let them fight! Let them fight!! Let them fight!!! Let them!!!!

Friends come over, put game on, argue then we lay bets down.
Got bag of chips and case of Bud, should last 'til end of first period. But Yankees they win The World Cup, me think they cheat use glowing puck. Maybe if we want to winder, maybe we should play in winter.

Me Like Hockey Me Like Hockey Me Like Hockey Me Like Hockey

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*_


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday CoolJ!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Yeah, Happy Birthday! 

I just want to know one thing, though: your guy spends so much time dancing -- how come he's still so tubby?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy birthday CoolJ!



Sorry to be a bit late to give you birthday wishes!


----------

